# MPAC inspections



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

G'day,

We bought a new house a year ago and last month got a letter from MPAC. They want to inspect the property for assessment purposes.

My question is: do I have to let them in?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

As far as I know I believe you do. At least in Quebec we have no choice.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

If you don't, I believe they will assess your house at the same level as the most expensive assessment in your neighbourhood. 

If you think that's you, then stonewall ... at your own risk.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

rneale: One thing I recall when my mother was assessed. She pointed out certain itms that were not fixed to the house--a kitchen cupboard unit for example. It lowered her assessment.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

In Ontario, yep, you have to let them in (_Assessment Act_, section 10), but you can schedule it so it is convenient to you. And, as has been pointed out, their information may be inaccurate. I remember with our first house, the property assessment branch (predecessor to MPAC) guy came in, and was shocked to see that we had a gas-fired, forced air furnace. His file showed an oil-fired, single location space heater.

Of course at that point I kindly showed him that the furnace was at least 20 years old, and suggested that his file might be in error. No problem, never heard back.

MPAC tends to come around when properties change hands, especially in smaller communities, or when major construction (building permits issued) has happened. It's not an unusual event to have happen, but it can be a little unnerving when you don't know it can happen.

_edited for clarity_


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

Dudes, thanks for the info.


----------

